# Does anyone know how much the Turbo Levo battery weighs?



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

500 or 700, either one.

Anyone know?


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I don't know how close you have to get but I can calculate the weights at somewhere around 5.5 and 7 lb (2.5 and 3.2 kg)


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

need it to the nearest gram.

No, I'm kidding. that estimation is plenty good enough.

Thanks!


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Whiterabbitt said:


> need it to the nearest gram.
> 
> No, I'm kidding. that estimation is plenty good enough.
> 
> Thanks!


My 500wh battery is 3120g. My 700wh battery is 3825g. Each includes weight with the lower rock guard and bolt.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

you guys rock. And google searchers will thank you too, I am sure!


----------

